# No Bread "BLT's" for summer...



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

For this one, I am just copying the link from my original thread... Folks had ideas and I modified a couple things along the way...
This a real good cool summer meal.
http://www.boartuffoutdoors.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=ng_recipes;action=display;num=1241740635
Brent


----------

